# Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-*



## GotPainInTheAss (18. November 2012)

*Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-**

Hi,
da ich uffm Dorf wohne, wo es nichtmal nen Kiosk gibt,  wollte ich fragen, ob eine version für den iPad Zeitungskiosk in absehbarer Zukunft erscheint?

Lg


----------



## Buddhafliege (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-**

Das würd ich auch sehr begeüßen nur ob's sich lohnt für pcgh weil apple verlangt bestimmt auch was un dann sind die androidnutzer noch nicht versorgt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-**

Kann man sich über die App pubbles kaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man sich über die App pubbles kaufen.



Schon, aber da muss man sich dann wieder extra registrieren. Da wäre eine "echte" PCGHX-Zeitungs-App schon besser.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-**

Die sollten das sowieso über den Kiosk verkaufen. Ist doch etwas "lästig", wenn man für alles eine eigene App braucht.


----------



## JulianRecke (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-**

Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn eine extra Version für den Apple Zeitungskiosk herauskommen würde.

Die PC Games gibts dort ja auch.


----------



## Hunter-117 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-**

Für Android wäre mir lieber. :p

War heute in zwei Tankstellen bei mir im Kaff und im Edeka in einem größeren Kaff weil ich durch die tolle Beratung hier die Zeitschrift kaufen wollte - Fehlanzeige. 

Bin die Tage in Frankfurt, da werd ich se bekommen!


----------



## Arvanor (9. April 2013)

*AW: Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-**

Da wäre ich sofort für. Wohn auch auf dem Land. Für den nächsten Laden, der die PC-Games Hardware führt, muss ich 12KM fahren, manchmal dezent lästig.


----------



## troschan (13. April 2013)

*AW: Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-**

+1 

Kann ich da nur sagen, ich will keine 3 verschiedenen Zeitschriften Apps 
Die PCGames habe ich auch im Zeitschriften Kiosk von Apple abonniert und 
die PCGH würde ich dort auch sofort nehmen, da ich die hier im Umkreis
nirgendwo finde, am Besten zusammen mit Print, oder irgendwie die Möglichkeit
das Heftarchiv als PDF zu bekommen, gerne mit Wasserzeichen und so...


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. April 2013)

*AW: Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-**

Wie wäre es mit einem Abo der Printausgabe? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. April 2013)

*AW: Bitte eine Zeitungskiosk-Version für's iPad *-**

^this ich wohne hier auch an der Kaff-front und seit ich das abo habe muss ich nicht mehr 13km in den nächsten Kaufland latschen


----------



## mPe (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir gerade die computec Kiosk app geladen um die bei mir leider nicht mehr erhältliche Printausgabe der PCGH Sonderedition zu kaufen.  

Hat soweit ja auch geklappt, nur finde ich auf Anhieb einige Kritikpunkte.

- Im breiten Format ist auf jeder Seite zumindest ein dicker Streifen Werbung unten oder sogar die ganze rechte Seite. Muss das wirklich sein, zumal ich ja den vollen Preis für das Heft bezahlt habe, denke nicht, dass in der Printausgabe soviel Werbung ist.

- Es gibt kein funktionierendes Inhaltsverzeichnis mit kurzen prägnanten Überschriften.

- Mir fällt eine etwas unbefriedigende Sättigung der Farben auf. Kann sein das ich mich täusche und alles in Ordnung damit ist, aber ich bin einfach auf dem iPad 3 anderes gewohnt auch in Sachen Zeitschriften. (Dies ist sowieso mein kleinster Kritikpunkt  )

Vielleicht liegt das Alls auch an mangelnder Nachfrage oder dieses Projekt digitaler Kiosk ist noch zu neu. ( computec Kiosk app ist erst diesen März erschienen)


----------

